# Airgead ICO



## superd (3 May 2018)

Folks,

Has anyone come across the company Airgead, or its directors. Im looking at investing in their ICO, but somewhat cautious as its such a new company.

 - Crypto Linked to Precious Metals.

Are there any standard checks i can do online, or any other steer?

Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 May 2018)

I wouldn't be at all worried about the fact that they don't tell us who is behind it. Sure no one knows who Satoshi is or even if he exists.  I wouldn't be worried about the fact that there is no physical address given.  If we want to challenge the corrupt system of money as we understand it, we must move away from old fashioned and self limiting ideas like identity and physical presence. 

My only concern would be their lack of ambition.


----------



## Negotiator (3 May 2018)

Absolutely no mention of the team behind it so for this reason alone I would avoid like the plague. Nothing on Github is another massive read flag not to mention that their Whitepaper is very basic. Not even a mention of what company is behind the project.

From doing a very quick bit of digging on the CRO it appears there are 3 guys involved with a 50%, 40% and 10% steak and their company was only incorporated a few months ago. The 10% steak guy is based in the UK and their offices are based in a mickey mouse office pod in Montrose, Ballsbridge. 

Avoid avoid avoid in my opinion!


----------



## Leo (3 May 2018)

Hold on, the problems of trading in precious metals is the time constraints, costs & bureaucracy of buying/selling them in physical form. You don't trust the market for whatever reason so you give some randomers you know nothing about your money and they deal with all those constrains on your behalf to buy them for you? But you never own them or have any rights over them...

Their model of supposedly centralising the buying/selling and storage of precious metals is somehow a decentralisation. Zero storage and zero insurance fees suggest that no one is really buying or storing these metals. 

Owning precious metals should be 'hugely rewarding'? Really?


----------

